# Gyro Cone in the Smoker



## rbrinton2373 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hey Y'all It's been a while since I've posted anything and I was wondering if anyone has tried smoking a gyro cone loaf?  Not the pre-sliced stuff and if so if they had any ideas on time frame in the smoker.  I have a 20lb loaf that I was going to do gyros for the superbowl sunday.  The other question is due to the size If i should cold smoke it a little bit as my current 2 smokers that I use don't give me much of a smoke flavor.  It gives a light on but for the size I'm not sure how well it would work.  Also my supplier told me it was a raw cone and not precooked, but I'm not sure that's what I actually got, but it is supposed to be raw.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 1, 2020)

I haven't. But I'm watching.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2020)

First off...Smoking GYRO MEAT is Heresy! May you survive the WRATH of ZEUS if you continue on this path...

Seriously though, a Rotisserie over somewhat indirect Charcoal or Wood, and slicing as you go, is a good choice but straight up Smoking is going to result in the first 3-4 Gyros having an overpowering smoke flavor then  the rest being just plain old BLAH. None of the flavorful Caramelization like that of a nice Bark, just Flat. Think cutting all the Crust off a Meatloaf and just serving the center.
If a Rotisserie is not an option, 1/4"× 3"× 6" long Slices can be Grilled or Griddle Cooked, nice an Brown, to order or in a batch and held warm in a Steam Pan with some Beef Broth to maintain moisture.  Keep the Cone refrigerated and slice what is needed as you go.
Being Raw cook Well Done, an IT no lower than 150°F....JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2020)

Sounds like a real challenge to me!
Good luck, and looking forward to the results!
Al


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Think cutting all the Crust off a Meatloaf and just serving the center.



And I don't like meatloaf to begin with....


----------

